
Darklands - doppp
https://www.filfre.net/2019/03/darklands/
======
chasingthewind
Darklands is perhaps my favorite game of all time. All the criticisms he
raises are pretty valid, but there was something about it that captured my
imagination in a way no previous game had. It's the first game I ever remember
needing a patch which I bought on floppy from EB Games along with a hint book
:)

